# Online pedigree



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Is there any online pedigree databases that work? Bullypedia is a cool idea, but it does not allow new users for some reason. Also, its website isnt designed very well. I dont understand why they dont allow you to register yet everyday new dogs are added.  AND new users!


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Someone with a BP account could create it for you, I had my breeder do it for me and I know a couple people here that have one.

Otherwise I can't think of any free hosting sites off the top of my head.


----------

